# Water distiller



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope, its not a prop from star wars or the twister movie, its my handy dandy water distiller. I wanted something that didn't use electric, any external water or ice, built it to use propane or wood, it takes about a bucket of scrap wood to get a gallon of water, still needs a little tweaking but seems to work pretty well.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Interesting. How bout some details and close up pics? What are the multiple circular pieces? What do they do?


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

bacpacker said:


> Interesting. How bout some details and close up pics? What are the multiple circular pieces? What do they do?


A few closeups I built it mostly out of stuff I had around here the only thing I bought was 20' of 3/8 copper tube and a section of 8" duct tube, the frame is an old bed spring I had used to pull behind the mower to float the yard off when I built the house, the gas burner is the side burner of an old barbecue I also use it to melt lead, I also just put the wheels of the barbecue on not in the pic's, the support for the copper coil is an old fence post, I used a pressure cooker to put water in I drilled and taped the lid for the copper fitting. I originally built it with the copper coil in the 8" duct section tried for a chimney effect to cool the coil didn't work to much steam out the end, so I cut the duct section into 4" disc's and soldered them to the coil basically a radiator now seems to work better not much steam out of the copper now, that's pretty much it pretty simple really.


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

It is a discular reflux tower!!
You are a genius!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

offgridcooker said:


> It is a discular reflux tower!!
> You are a genius!


Damn, I've been called a lot of things but never a genius! And here I thought it was just a dumb ole water distiller. Thanks!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a great "water distiller", wink, wink.


----------

